# baby mourning dove behaviors?



## keishaxbabiie (Oct 7, 2011)

I just wanted to know what my mourning dove is doing when he is trying to peck at me. I feel as though he is trying to attack me because he tends to chirp a lot at me and flap his wings like hes crazy. Does anybody know what these actions mean? I hope he doesnt hate me =\


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sounds like what a young dove does when he is begging to be fed.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

hes hungry mama!!! thats the hungry dance, all baby birds do it one way or the other


----------



## keishaxbabiie (Oct 7, 2011)

it does this even after his crop is full ; so i dont think its kuz hes hungry - any other ideas?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

keishaxbabiie said:


> it does this even after his crop is full ; so i dont think its kuz hes hungry - any other ideas?


he is begging for food..sometimes they just keep doing it..some are more aggresive about it than others it is normal. they do the same thing to their parent birds.


----------



## keishaxbabiie (Oct 7, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> he is begging for food..sometimes they just keep doing it..some are more aggresive about it than others it is normal. they do the same thing to their parent birds.


oh ok, yea hes very aggressive thank you


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i know!! i dont think THEY know they have a full crop, lol


----------

